# Tips on training a running partner??



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I asked this same question a couple months back.  Caleb is too young to go jogging yet, so I haven't tried any of this myself, but the general consensus is that it's a little rough at first, but they'll figure it out after a little while. Also, if you can teach her a really good heel, even with varied speeds, that should help a lot.

The whole thread is over here, if you'd care to look it over.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50174


----------



## roxihart (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks so much!!


----------

